# GPU memory problem



## flume123 (Sep 10, 2020)

Hello, my GPU memory drops severely during game play. It normally runs at 7000 mhz, but then it will drop to 400 mhz. After a minute it fixes itself, but it randomly keeps happening. Some games do not have this problem. Any ideas or advice? thanks! 

Laptop Dell G7 17 - 7700 

Example below:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Does cutting back overclocking help?


----------



## flume123 (Sep 10, 2020)

The Alienware Command Center controls that, I cannot manually adjust the overclock. I've played for a full day at 7000 mhz with no issues, other times it drops to 400 mhz after 15 minutes of gameplay. This occurs with new games and old games from 15 years ago.


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

That's usually a power issue are you playing with your power brick attached to the laptop?


----------



## flume123 (Sep 10, 2020)

SpareChange said:


> That's usually a power issue are you playing with your power brick attached to the laptop?


Thanks spare change, yes I have a power brick attached to my laptop


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

Well that's interesting from the way it drops it definitely sounds like power delivery but it happens after prolonged gameplay which is degradation of power somehow or thermal/clock throttling. I would look at drivers and make sure your GPU (and laptop) are set to full power for gameplay - also shoot out an email to Alienware about this I'm sure they can shed some light on the issue.


----------

